
Ask HN: What recipe website or app do you use? - focom
Since wfh, I am looking for a cooking app with a good ux to up my usual recipes. What do you guys use?
======
kleer001
I use an ad hoc stack:

First I Google the recipe I want to make. Then, browse to the least insane
looking recipe while using an ad blocker.

Then I angrily scroll through a pointless personal story to get to the actual
recipe.

I do that a couple times to triangulate on what actually works, keeping an eye
on comments and ratings.

Finally I bookmark successful recipes and never visit them again.

------
rdtwo
Serious eats, anything Alton brown, and joy of baking. None of those come in
app form

------
mackatsol
We use Paprika.. [http://www.paprikaapp.com](http://www.paprikaapp.com)

------
deliriousferret
Marmiton. Bad website but great content. And it's in french...

~~~
focom
Did you notice I am a french speaker :p

------
deliriousferret
Cookpad

------
dredmorbius
Index cards.

